# Lightroom 3.6 not detecting camera in MacOSX El Capitan.



## Mahmud Hasan (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi,

I use Lightroom 3.6.
Recently I upgraded the OS in my macbook pro to El Capitan.
After that I realized that lightroom is not detecting my camera when I am trying to import photos.

Does anyone know what is the issue and how to fix the issue?

Thanks.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 29, 2016)

You are using an ancient version of Lightroom, in combination with the latest MacOS X. That is a recipe for problems. I think the only solution would be to upgrade Lightroom.


----------



## Cerianthus (Aug 29, 2016)

or use a card reader ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes, I realize he is probably not trying to tether his camera (that's what I assumed), but simply downloading photos. That should work fine with a card reader.


----------

